# Persuade furrag to go to Hamm......



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Trying to get him to come along in Sept, he doesn't want to as he can't bring owt back, but he should go for the experience.

Get your backside in gear and go to Hamm furrag


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Furrag has no choice if needs be we can put him in a cotton bag and tie him up


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Furrag has no choice if needs be we can put him in a cotton bag and tie him up


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :lol2::lol2:


Don't know what your laughing at SI we will do the same with you  lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:surrender::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :surrender::lol2:










dude


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

:whistling2:

I've been in contact with two who breed Mussuranas. One from the USA, and one from Uraguay. The guy from Uraguay goes to Hamm - and will bring Mussuranas - if there's enough interest. I now await his reply on availability and price. : victory:

Should that be within reason, I'll have to pull out all the stops with the old folks.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Furrag said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> I've been in contact with two who breed Mussuranas. One from the USA, and one from Uraguay. The guy from Uraguay goes to Hamm - and will bring Mussuranas - if there's enough interest. I now await his reply on availability and price. : victory:
> 
> Should that be within reason, I'll have to pull out all the stops with the old folks.


what are Mussuranas ?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

(_Boiruna maculata_)


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

SiUK said:


> :lol2::lol2:


You laugh Si, we did this at work once with a guy to make him go to the pub, then we fed him his pint through a straw whislt he was still in the bag! :blush:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

the-tick said:


> (_Boiruna maculata_)


Thats nice, are they rare and how much do they cost ? What family do they come from ?


----------

